# Die Gilde "Die Legendären" sucht.... Server Malygos



## Levifee (14. April 2008)

Sei gegrüßt WoWler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir suchen momentan folgende Klassen für unser Raidsetup: 

2xKrieger (Def) 
1xMagier 
1xHoly Priester
1xHexer

Aber auch andere Klassen können sich gerne bewerben. 
Equip sollte mindestens T5-Instanzenkompatibel sein. 
(stehen momentan vor Vashj und Kael)

Die Spieler die wir suchen, müssen zuverlässig und engagiert sein und vor allem müssen sie teamfähig und freundlich sein und nicht so schnell aufgeben, wenn mal was nicht klappt. 
Unser Raid findet jeweils Donnerstags von 19.30 - 22.00 Uhr
Freitag 19.30 - 24.00 Uhr und Samstag 19.30 - 24.00 Uhr statt.

Wenn ihr Interesse habt, dann bewerbt euch doch einfach  in unserem Forum.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen unter http://legendenboard.le.funpic.de.

Ps. Ihr solltet mindestens 16 Jahre alt sein. Auch Crossrealmbewerbungen sind willkommen.
Gespräch würden wir dann per Ts führen.

Viele Grüße

Levi


----------

